

New York schoolboy made $72M trading stocks on his lunch breaks - notjackma
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2873411/New-York-high-school-student-17-makes-72MILLION-trading-stocks-lunch-breaks.html

======
notjackma
How much money did he start with? Why not publish his complete trading
history? With these kind of stories we are never given the actual data and I
think it's dangerous as it encourages others to speculate with money they
can't afford.

There was a story on CNN yesterday where a person said instead of paying off
their student loan they had invested in the stock market and they were doing
going great. Of course they neglect to mention that he started investing in
2009 and not in 2007.

------
galkam
Someone should investigate. Whatever he is doing, it can't be legal. That
money is coming out of someone else's pocket.

